# Outdoor timing ? please read



## meds4me (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, so i have some bagseed stuff outside runnin. A Indy and Sativa growing side by side...awwww  and was wondering here in wash. state when might i seee some flower action ? They are getting bigger evryday and the anticipation is building.....:hubba:


----------



## meds4me (Jul 15, 2009)

My outdoor flower box is a full 4'x8' stuffed with the ladies...I actually hand dug some 3 1/2 feet down below the"top" soil and created MassP's design ( modified of course). Full of coco coir and black gold potting soil organic version. Topped off with all organic teas and kelp.


----------



## GMT (Jul 15, 2009)

Google sunlight calculator throw in your location/state and that will give you sunrise sun set times, hours of day light.

Pretty easy to figure out when flowering will/should start after that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 15, 2009)

:ciao:  Aug not sure the exact date..


----------



## meds4me (Jul 15, 2009)

Well here's your link and it shows Sept. 25th as begin of 12 / 12 days...
so 8-10 wks for flower would put the indy at nov 20th...dont sound right to me... the sativa being longer 'bout December 4th......   


 Register | Log in | Customize
Search:  
Current location: Home page > Time zone menu > The World Clock > Sun Calculator > Results 
Other locations: Date menu  |  Calendar  |  Countdown 

Sunrise and Sunset for U.S.A. &#8211; Washington &#8211; Seattle &#8211; September 2009
Main World Clock | Large World Clock | Capitals | Custom Clock | Weather | Search
Meeting Planner | Converter | Fixed, Past, Future Time | Personal World Clock
Africa | North America | South America | Asia | Australia/Pacific | Europe 


Time/GeneralWeatherTime zoneDSTSun & Moon 
Seattle, Washington, United States 
Modify parameters
Show full month:  January February March April May June July August September October November December Year:  1989 1990 1991 1992 1993 1994 1995 1996 1997 1998 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017 2018 2019 2020 2021 2022 2023 2024 2025 2026 2027 2028 2029 Body:  Sun Moon Columns:  rise/set/noon time rise/set time/azimuth twilight/rise/set (sun) all columns
Change location
Rising and setting times for the Sun
      Length of day Solar noon 
Date Sunrise Sunset This day Difference Time Altitude Distance 
(106 km) 
Sep 1, 2009 6:28 AM 7:49 PM 13h 20m 50s &#8722; 3m 18s 1:09 PM 50.4°  150.940 
Sep 2, 2009 6:30 AM 7:47 PM 13h 17m 31s &#8722; 3m 19s 1:09 PM 50.0°  150.904 
Sep 3, 2009 6:31 AM 7:45 PM 13h 14m 11s &#8722; 3m 19s 1:09 PM 49.6°  150.868 
Sep 4, 2009 6:32 AM 7:43 PM 13h 10m 51s &#8722; 3m 20s 1:08 PM 49.3°  150.831 
Sep 5, 2009 6:34 AM 7:41 PM 13h 07m 30s &#8722; 3m 20s 1:08 PM 48.9°  150.794 
Sep 6, 2009 6:35 AM 7:39 PM 13h 04m 09s &#8722; 3m 21s 1:08 PM 48.5°  150.757 
Sep 7, 2009 6:36 AM 7:37 PM 13h 00m 47s &#8722; 3m 21s 1:07 PM 48.2°  150.720 
Sep 8, 2009 6:38 AM 7:35 PM 12h 57m 25s &#8722; 3m 21s 1:07 PM 47.8°  150.682 
Sep 9, 2009 6:39 AM 7:33 PM 12h 54m 03s &#8722; 3m 22s 1:06 PM 47.4°  150.645 
Sep 10, 2009 6:40 AM 7:31 PM 12h 50m 40s &#8722; 3m 22s 1:06 PM 47.0°  150.607 
Sep 11, 2009 6:42 AM 7:29 PM 12h 47m 17s &#8722; 3m 22s 1:06 PM 46.6°  150.569 
Sep 12, 2009 6:43 AM 7:27 PM 12h 43m 54s &#8722; 3m 23s 1:05 PM 46.3°  150.531 
Sep 13, 2009 6:44 AM 7:25 PM 12h 40m 31s &#8722; 3m 23s 1:05 PM 45.9°  150.492 
Sep 14, 2009 6:46 AM 7:23 PM 12h 37m 07s &#8722; 3m 23s 1:05 PM 45.5°  150.453 
Sep 15, 2009 6:47 AM 7:21 PM 12h 33m 43s &#8722; 3m 23s 1:04 PM 45.1°  150.413 
Sep 16, 2009 6:48 AM 7:19 PM 12h 30m 19s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:04 PM 44.7°  150.374 
Sep 17, 2009 6:50 AM 7:17 PM 12h 26m 55s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:04 PM 44.3°  150.333 
Sep 18, 2009 6:51 AM 7:15 PM 12h 23m 30s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:03 PM 44.0°  150.293 
Sep 19, 2009 6:52 AM 7:13 PM 12h 20m 06s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:03 PM 43.6°  150.252 
Sep 20, 2009 6:54 AM 7:11 PM 12h 16m 41s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:03 PM 43.2°  150.210 
Sep 21, 2009 6:55 AM 7:08 PM 12h 13m 17s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:02 PM 42.8°  150.168 
Sep 22, 2009 6:57 AM 7:06 PM 12h 09m 52s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:02 PM 42.4°  150.126 
Sep 23, 2009 6:58 AM 7:04 PM 12h 06m 27s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:02 PM 42.0°  150.083 
Sep 24, 2009 6:59 AM 7:02 PM 12h 03m 02s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:01 PM 41.6°  150.041 
Sep 25, 2009 7:01 AM 7:00 PM 11h 59m 37s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:01 PM 41.2°  149.997 
Sep 26, 2009 7:02 AM 6:58 PM 11h 56m 12s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:00 PM 40.8°  149.954 
Sep 27, 2009 7:03 AM 6:56 PM 11h 52m 48s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:00 PM 40.5°  149.911 
Sep 28, 2009 7:05 AM 6:54 PM 11h 49m 23s &#8722; 3m 24s 1:00 PM 40.1°  149.868 
Sep 29, 2009 7:06 AM 6:52 PM 11h 45m 58s &#8722; 3m 24s 12:59 PM 39.7°  149.824 
Sep 30, 2009 7:07 AM 6:50 PM 11h 42m 34s &#8722; 3m 24s 12:59 PM 39.3°  149.781 

All times are in local time for Seattle
September Equinox (Autumnal Equinox) is on Tuesday, September 22, 2009 at 2:19 PM in Seattle. 
About the Sun Calculator 
Additional time-related services for Seattle:
Current local time in Seattle
Make a Personal World Clock and include Seattle
When can I call/have a meeting with someone in Seattle?
If it is e.g. 4 pm in Seattle, what time is it elsewhere?
Show time difference between Seattle time and other time zones
Display a free clock for Seattle on your web site or blog




Configure this site! (Select AM/PM or 24 hour mode, home place and country) 
Advertising 
More information
About the Sunrise and Sunset Calculator 
About the Moon Calculator 
Tips on Photographing Sunsets and Sunrises 
Moonrise and Moonset Photography Tips and Tricks 
Related links
Sunrise Calculator &#8211; find times for sunrise, sunset and more 
Moon Calculator &#8211; find times for moonrise, moonset and more 
Moon Phase Calculator &#8211; Calculate Moon Phases for any year 
Day and Night World Map &#8211; See which parts of the Earth are currently illuminated by the Sun 
Seasons Calculator &#8211; Find times for equinoxes and solstices 
Related time zone tools
The World Clock &#8211; current times around the world 
Personal World Clock &#8211; shows just the cities you need 
Meeting Planner &#8211; find a suitable time for an international meeting 
Time Zone Converter &#8211; If it is 3 pm in New York, what time is it in Sydney? 
Fixed Time Calculator &#8211; If it's 3 pm in New York, what time is it in the rest of the world? 


FeedbackShort URLBookmark & share
Copyright © Time and Date AS 1995&#8211;2009. All rights reserved. About us | Advertising | Disclaimer | Privacy
Home page | Linking | Site Map | Site Search | Time Menu | The World Clock | Calendar | Countdown


----------



## mountain man (Jul 16, 2009)

Outdoor crops are not triggered by a 12/12 lighting schedule. Its  the shortening days in general that induce the plant to flower. We are having shorter days every day. Here, we lose about 4 minutes a day, so the plants  have got the idea. They are in a preflower mode and are starting to show sex. The process is much slower in natural lighting, it does not all start on an instance.........


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 16, 2009)

:yeahthat: 
i think within the next week or so flowering is triggered
last year my crop was ready mid oct (2 months ish)
and i live a little north of you


----------



## Hick (Jul 16, 2009)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Outdoor crops are not triggered by a 12/12 lighting schedule. Its  the shortening days in general that induce the plant to flower. We are having shorter days every day. Here, we lose about 4 minutes a day, so the plants  have got the idea. They are in a preflower mode and are starting to show sex. The process is much slower in natural lighting, it does not all start on an instance.........



yup yup yup.... 12 hours of darkness is only relative to indoor cultivation.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 16, 2009)

Well, I'll have to admit i think i got my answer this mornin when i check the garden and "girls" are for sure. Both indy and Sat are showing pre-flower "hairs".


----------



## meds4me (Jul 16, 2009)

heres this mornin shot of the sativa...



unable to attach pic's : SERVER BUSY


----------



## meds4me (Jul 16, 2009)

The board is for lst same as the chain hanging. couldnt upload the pics i wanted to must re-size. The pics are 2500x1900 ...lol stupid camera


----------



## kaotik (Jul 16, 2009)

just resize them. i always have to resize my pics before uploading too.
about the date.. i'm northern of you too, but yeah, should be around the middle-end of august.. though i had some sat's last year that didn't bud into september (that was fun  )


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 16, 2009)

U should be fine. I live in oregon and I have a freind that grow outdoors last year and his crop was ready to harvest by October. And I'm growing outdoors too this year for the first time and I beleave it will be ready about October. Just give it time for it should be showing it's sex and getting ready to go into pre-flower with in the next 4-5 wks. Good luck.....


----------



## Cass (Jul 16, 2009)

Call me crazy but I think having that board smashing it down is doin it harm. If you tie your plant off so that it gradually bends down that's one thing. But you're not allowing half the plant to get any light that way. The fan leaves are not able to turn towards it. If you're getting impatient as to when they're gonna flower, that will certainly slow the process IMO.


----------



## meds4me (Jul 16, 2009)

The board was used to seperate the plants for pictures. LST has been in effect all along. No it gets full sun all day and has in fact grown 6" in the last 2 days it seems. The sativa is really packing on the weight for flowering. 

The indy in the pictures is the same (LST) with chain on it from the begining. I have nosey nieghbors so i keep 'em down. Even though im a mmj patient , who wants to spend time expalining stuff to LEO.


----------

